

Chinese man buys 99 iPhone 6s to propose to girlfriend - cirosantilli
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/chinese-man-buys-99-iphone-6s-to-propose-to-girlfriend-on-singles-day--only-to-be-rejected-9853953.html

======
cirosantilli
There was an article that commented: maybe she likes Android.

